# Slayer sxc 50 (canuck)



## mr320 (4. November 2006)

Ich bin ja echt heiß auf eines der Slayer SXC Modelle. Bin aber der Meinung, dass
Rocky Mountain bei der Farbwahl voll in die SCH.....E gegriffen hat.
Häßlicher gehts echt nicht mehr. (Ausnahme ist natürlich die Canuck Edition)

Komisch finde ich nur das es bei dem französischen Importeur (http://www.fmfsportgroup.com/) ein SXC 50 im Canuck Design gibt und zusätzlich auch noch den Rahmen im Canuck Design.

Wieso nicht hier auch !!! Auf einer italienischen Seite bin ich ebenfalls auf das rot/weiße SXC 50 gestoßen.
Hat jemand ein paar Infos dazu, oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden.
Dummerweise hat das dort abgebildete SXC 50 auch noch die ideale Ausstattung.
Wie sieht es in Deutschland mit der Garantie aus, wenn ich es aus Frankreich beziehen würde.
Kann mich jemand aufklären ?????


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3151432#post3151432
ich frage mich wieso jeder zu jeder frage zu jeden sub-thema einen extra thread öffnen muss wieviele "slayer" threads brauchen wir noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (4. November 2006)

@mr320

Das SXC50 auf der fmfsportgroup-Website hat definitiv kein Canuckdesign. Zum einen das deutlich hellere Rot, dazu fehlen auch noch die einzelnen Leafs am Übergang. Vergleiche hierzu auch Vertex 50 / Vertex Team, bzw. Element 50 / Element Team oder auch ETS-X50 / ETS-X Team auf der Bike Action Seite. Da ist es ebenfalls so. 
Und die einzelnen Importeure haben entsprechend der Einschätzung ihres eigenen Marktes schon entsprechende Freiheiten, welche Bikes aus der gesamten Produktpalette von Rocky Mountain sie importieren. So z.B. gibt es in Deutschland keine 30er und/oder 10er Ausführungen der entsprechenden Modelle, obwohl bei Rocky Mountain im Sortiment angeboten, bei anderen Importeuren aber schon. Obliegt also allein der Entscheidung des Importeurs.

Und was die Garantie angeht: Dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen, weil ich es nicht weiß, vielleicht muss der deutsche Importeur Garantieleistungen für in Frankreich erworbene Bikes leisten, vielleicht auch nicht (Gewährleistungsansprüche definitiv nicht, soviel ist klar. Da ist nämlich der Händler der Vertragspartner). 
Allerdings solltest du dir diesbezüglich folgende Frage stellen: Fändest du es toll, einem Kunden kostenlose Garantieleistungen für ein Produkt gewähren zu müssen, welches der Kunde anderswo erworben hat (du also noch keinen Cent daran verdient hast und wohl auch nicht verdienen wirst)?

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. November 2006)

Wenn du das Rad in Frankreich kaufst, dann hast du auch nur da Garantie! Bikeaction kann nur auf Räder Garantie geben, die auch hier in Deutschland gekauft wurden und dann auch nur, wenn eine Rechnung von einem Deutschen Händler beigefügt ist.
Aber bleib locker: Das Rot/Weiße Slayer 50 wird es in Deutschland auch geben!!
Und beim nächsten Mal bitte den entsprechenden Thread mit solchen Fragen nerven..

greets,


----------



## bestmove (5. November 2006)

> Und beim nächsten Mal bitte den entsprechenden Thread mit solchen Fragen nerven..



Der richtige Thread ... ok aber warum nerven die Fragen?? Is das hier nen Forum?! Ich fand die Info interessant ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. November 2006)

Nein solche Fragen nerven nicht. Sonst hätte ich bestimmt auch nicht so ausführlich geantwortet! Nur wenn man für jede einzelne Frage einen extra Thread aufmacht, dann nervt das.. Weil mit der recht guten Übersicht (im Vergleich zu anderen Foren) schauts dann bald nicht mehr so toll aus!

Aber wir werden uns schon einig
peace out,


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. November 2006)

nix gegen fragen am richtigen ort bitte diesen thread schließen !!!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. November 2006)

An alle Selbsternannten Rocky Forum Sheriffs! Für was ist ein Forum? Wie hat ein Forum auszusehen, oder welche Fragen schauen gut aus und welche nicht?
Außerdem wenn einer ne Frage hat warum sollte er sich 500 oder mehr Antworten durchlesen ob eventuell seine gestellten Fragen dabei sind? Es gibt auch Leute die noch was anderes zu tun haben als im Forum zu wohnen und die anderen hinweisen müssen wie und was sie in ein Forum stellen dürfen! Noch dazu wenn ein Thema out ist wird es ja eh nach unten gereiht und fällt dann raus?!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. November 2006)

1. es sind immer die selben fragen !
2. es kann nicht schade wenn er sich durch ein paar fragen/antworten durchliest so erübrigen sich vielleicht einige thread-neueröffnungen
3.ein thread pro model sollte ausreichen und echt hilfreich sein weil so eine
vielzahl an helfern gefunden werden kann und weniger verwirrung durch zahlreiche thread herrscht in denen es doch mehr oder weniger immer um das selbe geht warum zb einen "slayer reifen" thread fragt doch einfach im slayer thread da sollte es genug leute geben die antworten geben können usw


----------



## All-Mountain (5. November 2006)

Was Ohlenschleyer und einige andere hier im Forum versuchen ist Folgens: *Struktur* ins Rocky Forum reinzubringen . 

Für jedes Modell ein eigener Thead in den dann jeder brav seine Fragen reinposted Das ist ein heres Ziel, aber ich kann euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das das nicht funktionieren wird (hab letztes Jahr versucht im Münchner Forum was ähnliches mit den Touren-Threads zu machen - Forget it...). 

Abgesehen davon gibt es nicht nur Pro-Argumente zu Eurer Wunsch-Struktur, sondern auch viele Contras die nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind.

Und wie gehts wahrscheinlich weiter? Ihr habt eigentlich nur die Option die "dummen Fragen-Steller" zu ignorieren. Kontrollieren kann man ein frei zugängliches Forum und das Medium Internet *keinesfalls* (und das ist eigentlich gut so ).
*grundsatzmodusaus*


----------



## Osti (5. November 2006)

ist das nicht alles etwas Haarspalterei? Man könnte ja auch so argumentieren, dass es sich bei dem SXC um ein neues Modell handelt, nämlich das 2007er SXC, das zum 2006er Slayer einige signifikante Änderungen erfahren hat. Somit wäre es doch gerechtfertigt.... 

Aber wer entscheidet hier, ob ein neuer Thread aufgemacht werden darf oder nicht? Ist ja schlimm wenn jemand gleich nen Kragen kriegt, wenn nicht der "richtige" Thread benutzt wird oder eine Frage womöglich 2 mal gestellt wird... 

Hier gehts doch um Bikes, Biken und RockyM im Speziellen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Alles Sachen, die uns verbinden sollten. Da sind solche Animositäten doch Kinderkram. 

Osti

PS: Hirn einschalten ist natürlich trotzdem zu empfehlen, aber ich fand die Frage absolut im grünen Bereich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (6. November 2006)

> ist das nicht alles etwas Haarspalterei? Man könnte ja auch so argumentieren, dass es sich bei dem SXC um ein neues Modell handelt, nämlich das 2007er SXC, das zum 2006er Slayer einige signifikante Änderungen erfahren hat. Somit wäre es doch gerechtfertigt....



Ich finde schon das es beim SXC um ein neues Modell geht. Ich hab keine Lust den New Slayer Thread ständig nach "SXC" absuchen zu müssen   aber das passt ja dann in die Struktur


----------

